# tractor w/loader



## PewHeretic (Apr 21, 2013)

What made you give up on the skid steer? I've been working an ASV for a few years and find myself frustrated sometimes when it comes to the heavier work. Just curious as what drove your decision making process to go to full size tractor. I paid $10,000.00 at an auction for the ASV plus trailer and blade and forks. The medium duty tractors with front bucket were the same price but I figured I could do more with the ASV. It's definitely more maneuverable than a tractor but it's sort of wimpy doing the bigger chores. I'm an AC and building contractor and I think I've just outgrown it. I look forward to hearing how this turns out for you.. Try an auction close to you.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a kubota 25hp tractor with forks on the front, and a full forklift mast on the rear. I don't use the bucket with forks, its just a pallet jack modified to fit on the front hydrolic arms. It works great for moving pallets. I also can use it as a farm tractor with all the other farm type implements. I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope it's the right choice , I was trying to find what would best suit my needs rather than what toys I want  

I was concerned about how the tractor would perform with a 4 way pallet of hives on it ? I used an old Massey F tractor with a loader on it for plowing, but it is no longer here anymore , my dad is keeping it somewhere else now. hence the reason for getting a loader .
And if you had too much weight on the front it was 2wd and just spun it's tires and it was prone to lifting the back end a little , good thing there was wheel weights on it !
It almost looks like they are a little too narrow for moving around with a pallet , but I am intending on testing before buying anyways.

Anyone have issues with tipping ?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> if you had too much weight on the front it was 2wd and just spun it's tires and it was prone to lifting the back end a little , good thing there was wheel weights on it

If you have implements designed to go on the tractor's rear 3-point hitch, the weight of those implements will help offset the load on the front forks. A bush hog style mower will work for this, but a tradeoff is that with the mower mounted the tractor is longer and clearances are reduced. Or you can devise a way to mount to the 3-point hitch a steel barrel filled with concrete to act as a counterweight.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I use John Deere 3038 It is a compact tractor. but has no trouble lifting a pallet of hives. I use the front end loader only to load trailers, If I am transporting hives over rough ground with it I use a set of bale forks, that are very similar to a fork lift on the three point. I can move pallets easily with this most anywhere. The little 38 Horse power tractor easily server many other needs.


----------



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

I've had a Kioti 25 HP with a bucket on front for years but only recently got back into beekeeping. I damaged my bucket a gfew weeks ago and had a skid steer attachment built for it so that I can quickly change from bucket to forks to drum handler. Should get my forks in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you need (and I think you do) fine control, get something with a Hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I will be getting a hydro transmission. I prefer them to a standard because of how smooth they work, like the lawn tractors I work on everyday , I tell people that they would like it better , not stopping and letting out the clutch all the time .

There is too many choices when it comes to tractors and ways to lift hives onto a trailer/truck , I just want to be able to use the unit after I am done with pollination for the year . 

It's coming up again soon and I want to be ready ! 

That means switching over to a 4 way pallet system and common covers . So I better get on it . Plus I hope to start my Honey House this fall too.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

one thing about a tractor is the poor viability to the frount. Make sure you can see the ends of your forks sitting in your seat. Otherwise your going to be spearing your hives every once and a while. I liked my skidsteer just for the visibility, maneuverability, and compact nature of the units


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

We use a John Deere 4520. It is 58 hp and will handle about 2500 lbs on the forks. It also works our you pick Saskatoon's with a tiller and cultivator and will handle a picker. It also gets used with a front end loader and mows all our grass too. The Saskatoon's require fencing because of deer and moose issues so it drills all our post holes as well. It also has enough road speed to get to our close yards without trailering but is not to big to trailer. With the front end loader, tiller and land leveller we like to work our permanent yards up and level them as we winter all our hives outside. Level yards allow us to ensure better moisture control in these hives. It is a matter of selecting the right tool foe the jobs you need done.


----------

